
You can't turn off Cortana in the Windows 10 Anniversary Update - g4k
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3100358/windows/you-cant-turn-off-cortana-in-the-windows-10-anniversary-update.html
======
AdmiralAsshat
Well played, Microsoft. You had me so excited about Bash on Windows and the
Linux subsystem that I was almost willing to trust you again. Then you sneak
this in _so close_ to the launch date of that update that you might have
gotten away with it.

